# Damage Bonuses to Ranged Attacks



## TarionzCousin (Aug 15, 2011)

What are the ways to add damage to ranged attacks? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I suspect that there may be a Feat or two out there that helps. Any and all types are welcome here. 

Are any of these legal? Please link to the Pathfinder SRD if you can.


Strength Bonus
Dexterity Bonus
"Composite Bow (or whatever it's called) That Allows Strength Bonus" Bonus
"We Aren't Doing Enough Damage" Bonus
"Something Else" Bonus
Other Bonus
Unnamed Bonus
DM's Spouse Bonus
The Bonus That Ate Pittsburgh


----------



## Shisumo (Aug 15, 2011)

I apologize for not taking the time to do the links, but here's some answers:

* Strength bonus (for thrown weapons or composite bows with a Strength bonus built in) - automatic
* Feats - Deadly Aim, Weapon Specialization and Greater Weapon Specialization, Vital Strike and its successor feats, Focused Shot (from the APG, adds Int mod to damage as standard action), Point Blank Shot (I know, but still)
* Weapon Enhancement - even for thrown weapons, and adds damage bonus whether used as a melee or thrown weapon in that regard
* Spells - _magic weapon_ and _greater magic weapon_, _divine favor_, _divine power_, _gravity bow_ (from the APG), _weapon of awe_ (also from the APG)
* Class Abilities - most notably a bard's inspire courage, but also a ranger's favored enemy (or ranger's focus), paladin smite and inquisitor's judgments, among others


----------



## Flatus Maximus (Aug 15, 2011)

Arcane Strike from the Core rulebook. Scales with level, not bad for bard archers.


----------



## paradox42 (Aug 15, 2011)

It's a fringe case, not _technically_ a method of adding damage to individual ranged attacks- but...

Clustered Shots (from Ultimate Combat- not added yet on PFSRD, but it's a packed book- give them time) is a feat that lets you add multiple hits against a single opponent together _before_ applying damage reduction. So it gives you more mileage out of the hits you get, assuming your level/BAB is high enough to give you more than one attack. So for instance, with 2 attacks, instead of the normal (attack damage - DR) x 2, with Clustered Shots you get (attack damage x 2) - DR. So greater damage in the long run.

Most archers I've seen would kill for this feat, since DR is the big bane of archers (and ranged combatants in general, actually).


----------



## StreamOfTheSky (Aug 15, 2011)

DR, Wind Wall, and just damage output in general are the three big banes of archers typically.  Pathfinder aleviated damage a bit with Deadly Aim, but added a new issue: Step Up.  I wouldn't feel comfortable playing a ranged character in PF without Point Blank Master (for archery) or...whatever the name of the functionally identical ability for throwing is that they added in UC.


----------



## TarionzCousin (Aug 16, 2011)

All good stuff. Thanks, ENWorlders.



> You must spread some Experience Points around before giving it to paradox42 again


----------



## paradox42 (Aug 16, 2011)

Awww. Well, thanks anyway for trying.


----------

